# Audi S2 Quattro Coupe 610hp. Winter rally 2013 in Russia



## SamaelSTR (Jun 9, 2013)

Audi S2 Coupe Quattro 610hp BachovMotorsport by Dmitry "Mitiok" Buhterev ( http://www.drive2.ru/cars/audi/s2/s2_b3/mitiok/ ) in the winter season 2013.


----------

